# A Big Skagit Yarder



## slowp (Jan 11, 2011)

Saw this up on the hill today. Sorry for the quality, I was quite a ways away and zooooooooming. The pickup hood was my tripod.












Well, I guess I can't just post the pictures anymore. There they are and you'll have to click on them


----------



## 2dogs (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks Patty. BTW how does one pronounce Skagit?

(Is that your last name in the image tags? If soo better remove it.)


----------



## madhatte (Jan 11, 2011)

Naw, Port Blakely is a timber outfit in these parts.


----------



## slowp (Jan 11, 2011)

2dogs said:


> Thanks Patty. BTW how does one pronounce Skagit?
> 
> (Is that your last name in the image tags? If soo better remove it.)



Ska you pronounce the a like magic
so it is Skajit. The g is like a J. 

It is also a river in the northern part of the state. I tried to zoom in on another unit that was being cut. I could see the snow poofs as the trees went down, but the cutters must have been wearing camo. I couldn't find them with my Zoooooom. It looked like a fine and miserable day for cutting--east wind and poofing snow. They were not bucking or limbing so it wasn't too bad. I guess.


----------



## lwmibc (Jan 11, 2011)

*Pipe*

My sympathies; we parked the pipe a couple of years ago when a Madill swing yarder on rubber came available cheap; never looked back. Harder on cable, but with one less $50k a year hooker needed....who cares?

A BIG plus is not having to keep the #%&*@ engine (and hydraulics) in that carriage running. And no more lost bells to try and find with a metal detector.


----------



## wvlogger (Jan 12, 2011)

that is a big yarder nice zooooom feature there


----------



## Redwood Climber (Jan 2, 2012)

*Big Skagit Yarder*



slowp said:


> Saw this up on the hill today. Sorry for the quality, I was quite a ways away and zooooooooming. The pickup hood was my tripod.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks for the pics, do you happen to know the yarder? Is it a 739? or possible a BU 98? The carriage looks like a Bowman.
I've been admiring yarders for 35+ years. Thanks again, post more if you have them please.


----------



## slowp (Jan 2, 2012)

I don't know. Sorry.


----------



## paccity (Jan 2, 2012)

not the whole thing but cool nontheless.View attachment 214893


----------



## Joe46 (Jan 3, 2012)

paccity said:


> not the whole thing but cool nontheless.View attachment 214893



The restaurant on 26?


----------



## paccity (Jan 3, 2012)

Joe46 said:


> The restaurant on 26?



yes, camp18 memorial.


----------



## Joe46 (Jan 4, 2012)

paccity said:


> yes, camp18 memorial.



Was there a few years ago, just couldn't remember the camp number:redface: Definitely worth the visit!


----------



## RPM (Jan 4, 2012)

Redwood Climber said:


> View attachment 215145
> View attachment 215146
> View attachment 215147
> View attachment 215148
> ...



BU 99 and BU 98 Skajit yarders w/Bowman carriage

Well I screwed the attachment thing up .... pictures are in the quotation caption above somehow ?????


----------



## slowp (Jan 4, 2012)

I learned, when standing on the landing and the yarder is bringing in a turn, don't look up. Those tubes wobble all over the place and look fragile.


----------



## slowp (Jan 4, 2012)

Here is a lengthy yarder thread.

http://www.arboristsite.com/forestry-logging-forum/73195.htm


----------



## Humptulips (Jan 4, 2012)

slowp said:


> I learned, when standing on the landing and the yarder is bringing in a turn, don't look up. Those tubes wobble all over the place and look fragile.



They really feel wobbly standing on top of the tube while bringing in a turn. Did that twice I think.
All about trying to find where and what was sawing the skyline. Wish I had a picture.

Also climbed up the inside of a Mark V Berger tube to rethread a broken telescoping line. While standing I might add. They look pretty flimsy inside where no one can see.


----------



## OregonSawyer (Jan 5, 2012)

Apparently a logging outfit that is supposed to work this tract for us has a BU 99. Whenever they get it up and going I will try to snag a few cell pics. They'll be running a half mile across a draw and yarding out some nice ripe ~140 yr old fir. Not spindly, dense, high desert fir either.


----------

